# Mr. Tomlinson Holman THX interview and more!



## Guest (Nov 22, 2006)

Hear is an interview with Mr. Tomlinson Holman the creator of the THX cinema sound system and professor of sound engineering. It’s very interesting stuff and insightful detailed as well I hope you enjoy it. The downloads will take a few seconds to a few minutes depending on the size of the data, please be patient! 


















*How did THX come about?*
http://portal.acm.org/supp_gateway....=GUIDE&dl=GUIDE&CFID=3242816&CFTOKEN=92081103

*THX baffle wall and mathematics!*
http://portal.acm.org/supp_gateway....=GUIDE&dl=GUIDE&CFID=3242816&CFTOKEN=92081103

*The future of Digital cinema and surround music?*
http://portal.acm.org/supp_gateway....=GUIDE&dl=GUIDE&CFID=3242816&CFTOKEN=92081103

*The future of multi-channel music?*
http://portal.acm.org/supp_gateway....=GUIDE&dl=GUIDE&CFID=3242816&CFTOKEN=92081103

*Wave field and multi channel 1933 stereo experiment!*
http://portal.acm.org/supp_gateway....=GUIDE&dl=GUIDE&CFID=3242816&CFTOKEN=92081103

*5.1, and the future of more channels VS the frequency range and dynamic range?*
http://portal.acm.org/supp_gateway....=GUIDE&dl=GUIDE&CFID=3242816&CFTOKEN=92081103

If there is for some reason or another a problem with the link with this shortcut, please click onto the original link. Again it does take a few minutes for some of the longer video interviews to download so, please be patient.


*Interviews with Tomlinson Holman*
http://portal.acm.org/citation.cfm?...=GUIDE&dl=GUIDE&CFID=3242816&CFTOKEN=92081103


----------

